# hello all ...from AUSTRALIA



## chantelle8686 (Oct 21, 2008)

hey, well im chantelle and im 22 yrs old
I live with my partner Michael, 23, in Sydney Australia.
Together we have a daughter named Caitlyn who was born april 2006.

Im an inspiring MUA.
Im going to be doing my first shoot with a few friends and her modelling photographer very soon, so very nervous about that as i havent done alot of other ppls mu but my own...so should test my skills lol....

I have been studying makeup for about 4 yrs now, on and off... all self taught...
I am no way any expert as i mainly focused on techniques of the eyes, but now i am studying the techniques of the face...and hoping to get a job with Napoleon.

Ive been with my partner now since i was 16 so almost 5.5 yrs together, and we do have a daughter who is currently 2.5 yrs....
I am from another forum MUT and ive herd alot about this site and well can never get enough... of knowing to much info lol
see u around the boards girlies!!!


----------



## nunu (Oct 21, 2008)

hello! Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## MrsMay (Oct 21, 2008)

Hello and welcome from another Aussie!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





There's a few girls from Oz around here...


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## Glittereuphoria (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 21, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## jollystuikie (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## kimmy (Oct 21, 2008)

welcome, chantelle! you might want to check out the industry discussion forum here, you'll find alot of helpful tips and tricks to help you out with your career there.


----------



## chantelle8686 (Oct 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_welcome, chantelle! you might want to check out the industry discussion forum here, you'll find alot of helpful tips and tricks to help you out with your career there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
oo thanx hun gonna check it out now


----------



## Brie (Oct 22, 2008)

HELLO!!!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## snowflakelashes (Oct 30, 2008)

Welcome to Spektra :-D


----------



## melliquor (Nov 3, 2008)




----------

